

Show HN: Help me price my startup webapp - vail130

Thank you for taking some time to help me out!<p>http://projectionable.herokuapp.com<p>I just launched Projectionable at http://projectionable.herokuapp.com. My goal is to decrease the time it takes to get client approval for project estimates by making the estimates interactive for clients.<p>I haven't set up Stripe yet (I'm setting up an LLC then I'll be on my way), and I'm trying to iron out the pricing strategy by the time I have that set up.<p>Basically, I see three options:<p>1. Charge users to invite clients to a project. These are single transactions on a per project basis.<p>2. Offer monthly subscription plans that allow users to make project estimates and invite clients to approve of them. Here, I could create some activity quotas to offer several pricing tiers.<p>3. A combination of both options above, charging a premium for per-project transactions.<p>I absolutely appreciate any thoughts and sharing of analogous experiences! Thanks!
======
tylermac1
I'm not much for pricing knowledge but I do have some little design tips.

1\. I would avoid the current color scheme you're using. I'd pick something
with a bit more color, but keep it muted. Right now, the first thing I notice
is the color scheme and not what the product is/does.(Also, as it stands, your
button colors do not match the overall scheme of the project right now.)

For this, use kuler.adobe.com to pick a color scheme and run with it on all
your pages.

2\. The layout leaves a bit to be desired. I'd start with a big picture of
your main app screen, the title of the project, and then a 1-2 sentence
summary of what your product does/solves and keep it all above the fold. Have
a nice big sign up/pricing button. Some examples to get you started can be
kippt.com and jumpstartui.com.

I hope these help you a bit! As always, you have no obligation to listen to
me. :)

~~~
vail130
I really appreciate the input! Colors aren't exactly my forte, so I'll
definitely look into it.

Thanks!

------
manuscreationis
Off the cuff, I'd suggest something like #2

Charging per client will probably lead to people getting clever, and simply
giving multiple clients the same login, that they themselves own and consider
as the cost of the service.

Also, it seems like a per-client pricing directly "punishes" people who work
on larger, multi client projects, whereas a flat rate for a tiered product
encourages them to make the most of what they've been given.

Just my 2 cents, take it for what it's worth.

~~~
vail130
That definitely makes sense. Thank you!

------
hodder
I noticed you are opting for pshycological pricing for your app. Personally, I
feel it looks better to just go with round numbers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_pricing>

------
bosky101
get a TLD

i'm guessing you're using bootstrap, you can find clean looking themes these
days

spend a day on dribbble for inspiration or factoryjoe's design patterns set on
flickr

create a different page for each of your points

read patio11's site for SEO tips and whole bunch of other advice

clickable, <http://projectionable.herokuapp.com>

~~~
vail130
Thanks!

As far as the TLD, I have projectionable.com. That's on the short list of
things to set up.

I'm pretty much just using bootstrap's buttons, but I'll take a look at your
suggestions.

Thanks for the other tips as well!

